# Methode Einlassen und sprechstundenBeenden Implementieren.



## Megann123 (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu meiner Aufgabe nämlich soll ich von der Klasse Buero die Methoden einlassen():void und sprechstundeBeenden():void implementieren.

Ich habe bereits die Klasse Person fertig. Bei den Methoden hintenAnstellen(person): void habe ich folgendes gemacht:

public void hintenAnstellen(Person pPerson)
{
warteschlange.enqueue(pPerson);
System.out.println("Person " + pPerson.getName() + " stellt sich an");
}

Jetzt bin ich hier steckengeblieben.

public void einlassen(){


}



public void sprechstundeBeenden(){


}



ich weiß nicht genau wie ich diese implementieren soll.



Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SonoHimitsu (1. Mai 2020)

So sollte es funktionieren:

```
import java.util.LinkedList;
import java.util.Queue;

public class Buero {
	private Queue<Person> warteschlange = new LinkedList<Person>();

	public void hintenAnstellen(Person pPerson) {
		warteschlange.add(pPerson);
		System.out.println("Person " + pPerson.getName() + " stellt sich an");
	}

	public void einlassen() {
		Person first = warteschlange.poll();
		System.out.println("Person " + first.getName() + " ist dran");
	}

	public void sprechstundeBeenden() {
		while (!warteschlange.isEmpty()) {
			einlassen();
		}
	}
}

class Person {
	public String getName() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		return null;
	}
}
```

Hinweis: Evtl musst du synchronisieren


----------



## Megann123 (1. Mai 2020)

SonoHimitsu hat gesagt.:


> So sollte es funktionieren:
> 
> ```
> import java.util.LinkedList;
> ...


Ich danke dir vielmals


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Mai 2020)

Also zuerst einmal: vielleicht solltet ihr euch zusammentun
(https://www.java-forum.org/thema/hilfe-bei-hausaufgaben.188133/)

Wenn man auf das andere Thema klickt steht da auch ganz klar, dass sprechStundeBeenden die Queue leert (nicht alle Personen einlässt), daher ist der obige Code nicht zu empfehlen  Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass wir ungern sehen, dass jemand Hausaufgaben fertig vorsetzt ohne Erklärung oder Ähnliches


----------



## SonoHimitsu (1. Mai 2020)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> die Queue leert


woher sollte ihr das wissen?


MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> dass wir ungern sehen, dass jemand Hausaufgaben fertig vorsetzt ohne Erklärung oder Ähnliches


bist du der neue Sheriff?


----------



## temi (1. Mai 2020)

SonoHimitsu hat gesagt.:


> woher sollte ihr das wissen?
> 
> bist du der neue Sheriff?



Es hilft halt in der Regel recht wenig, wenn man einfach fertigen Code vorsetzt. Angemessene Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe ist angesagt.


----------



## SonoHimitsu (1. Mai 2020)

Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass diese drei Methoden schon alles waren. Naja, und wie jeder hilft, bleibt jedem überlassen.  Ich lasse mir da nichts vorschreiben.

Können uns auch gerne streiten, ich denke, du würdest deinen Account mit >1500 Beiträgen mehr bedauern als ich meinen mit <20 Beiträgen


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Mai 2020)

Es ist einfach eine ethische Frage. Fertiger Code hilft keinen Neuling, der es lernen will. Es hilft vielleicht für die momentane Note, aber nicht dem Werdegang. Insgesamt möchte ich mich aber entschuldigen, vielleicht kam meine Aussage härter rüber als Sie gemeint war, das würde jedenfalls deine Überreaktion erklären.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Mai 2020)

Tobias scheint in Höchstform zu sein


----------



## SonoHimitsu (1. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Tobias scheint in Höchstform zu sein


Ach eher im Halbschlaf 
Aber ist doch so... Da will man helfen und bums wird man schräg angemacht.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (2. Mai 2020)

Du nimmst das viel zu persönlich. Ich wollte dich nicht in Persona anmachen. Es muss immer mal gesagt werden, dass wir Hausaufgaben nicht auf dem Silbertablett servieren wollen, sonst vergessen es die Leute.


----------



## temi (2. Mai 2020)

SonoHimitsu hat gesagt.:


> du würdest deinen Account mit >1500 Beiträgen mehr bedauern


Also das ist mir tatsächlich vollkommen egal. Wer sich an seinen Beitragspunkten definiert, der tut mir echt leid.


----------



## SonoHimitsu (2. Mai 2020)

Es ist egal. Ich habe geholfen, ihr nicht. Den Mund könnt ihr wem anders verbieten.


----------



## temi (2. Mai 2020)

SonoHimitsu hat gesagt.:


> Den Mund könnt ihr wem anders verbieten.


Es handelte sich mehr um eine konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (2. Mai 2020)

Nochmal, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen (nochmal sorry wenn es so rüberkam) und den Mund verbieten schon gar nicht. Es ging mir lediglich um die Art der Hilfe, nichts persönliches gegen dich. Es stand ja nicht mal ein Erklärungstext dabei. Ich wünsche mir einfach, dass wir den Themenetstellern helfen es zu verstehen.


----------



## SonoHimitsu (2. Mai 2020)

Ich denke nicht, dass ich zwei Zeilen, die trivial sind, noch großartig dokumentieren muss.
Zumal sich der TE bereits bedankt hat, was oft ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass er/sie die Antwort verstanden hat.


MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> daher ist der obige Code nicht zu empfehlen





MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> dass wir ungern sehen, dass [...]


Das ist keine konstruktive Kritik, sondern billigstes herumpöbeln. Ich weiß ja, dass im Moment kein Fußball ist, aber evtl wärst du bei diesem besser aufgehoben.


----------



## temi (2. Mai 2020)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> dass wir ungern sehen, dass





SonoHimitsu hat gesagt.:


> Das ist keine konstruktive Kritik, sondern billigstes herumpöbeln.


Das ist leider nur die Hälfte des Kommentars. Den konstruktiven Teil davon hast du einfach weggelassen 


MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> ohne Erklärung oder Ähnliches





SonoHimitsu hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ja, dass im Moment kein Fußball ist, aber evtl wärst du bei diesem besser aufgehoben.


Dafür ist das billigstes Herumpöbeln.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (2. Mai 2020)

Ich sagte ja, meine Formulierung tut mir leid. Das ignorierst du einfach. Ich bin eine Frau, die Fußball sowie herumpöbeln verabscheut. Verabscheuen tue auch ignorante Menschen, das darfst du nun herumpöbeln nennen.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2020)

Also das kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Moxxi hat niemanden ‚schräg angemacht‘ - das ging nun wirklich alles nur von einer Person aus .... Da eine Person Sie offensichtlich falsch verstanden hat, hat sie es richtig gestellt und sich sogar entschuldigt ....

Und wenn hier jemand Angst um seinen Account haben sollte, dann wohl nur Personen, die sich nicht benehmen können, Kritik nicht vertragen und sich einfach benehmen, wie ‚die Axt im Walde‘.

Aber da hat eine Person ja schon einige Erfahrungen gesammelt ...


----------



## SonoHimitsu (2. Mai 2020)

@JustNobody Kannst du zur Abwechslung mal was Richtiges schreiben?


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2020)

was Richtiges

Ja, kann ich (s. o.). Und nun?


----------



## Preach23 (18. Jan 2021)

Megann123 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu meiner Aufgabe nämlich soll ich von der Klasse Buero die Methoden einlassen():void und sprechstundeBeenden():void implementieren.
> 
> Ich habe bereits die Klasse Person fertig. Bei den Methoden hintenAnstellen(person): void habe ich folgendes gemacht:
> 
> ...


kannst du die Klasse Person auch mal hochladen


----------



## Preach23 (18. Jan 2021)

Megann123 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu meiner Aufgabe nämlich soll ich von der Klasse Buero die Methoden einlassen():void und sprechstundeBeenden():void implementieren.
> 
> Ich habe bereits die Klasse Person fertig. Bei den Methoden hintenAnstellen(person): void habe ich folgendes gemacht:
> 
> ...


kannst du die Klasse Person auch mal hochladen


----------



## kneitzel (18. Jan 2021)

Also der Thread ist schon etwas älter und der TE hat sich seither nicht mehr aktiv beteiligt. Da erwarte ich keine Antwort mehr.

Wo ist das Problem mit der Klasse Person, dass Du da nachfragst? In dem anderen Thread, in dem es auch um diese Aufgabe ging, war die Aufgabe ja auch gegeben und Person enthält nur String name - also eine sehr einfach gehaltene Entity.


----------

